# I stumbled on a deal



## Aukai (Apr 25, 2018)

An agro company closed it's shop, and I was able to get a Miller Syncrwave 250 DX. It was only used as a stick welder, and had very low hrs. I got it for well under 1K, then added a Cool Mate 3, and have it wired for 100 amps. There is a plug in, and a fused breaker box, I could not pull 200 amp service due to underground conduit being too small by ordnance. I do not have anything planned for the higher amperage, but it's there.
Now the interesting part is I have never TIGed in my life, but I wish to learn. I'm in the pool, now it's sink, or swim.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

Well you've got yourself a very nice machine that will cover just about anything. I recommend watching a lot of videos and listen to what their using and doing. I use 2% lanthenated I weld stainless aluminum and steels. 3/32 tungsten also gives you a good wide range. 100% argon tank you won't need to use helium with what your gonna use for. Which helium  gives you a hotter puddle at the same setting. A lot to learn be patient and steady hands!


----------



## thomas s (Apr 25, 2018)

Good luck with your new welder. That was a great deal is the torch water cooled if not it won't be that hard for you to do.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you, it is water cooled. Air gas has their welding show this weekend I'll pick up some rods etc. I also have a brand new bench grinder I can use for the tungsten too.


----------



## brino (Apr 25, 2018)

Congrats, that looks like an excellent machine!
I bet you saved a bundle on import shipping fees.

If you have never seen him, check out Jody at "Welding Tips and Tricks" (http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/).
Also, make sure you have a good helmet: 
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...-helmets-cheap-or-expensive.69174/post-579106

Like anything else it's decent tools and a lot of practice.
Have fun!

-brino


----------



## Aukai (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking forward to trying it out, I have been checking out youtube, and tip&tricks. I do have a 3M auto dark helmet. Working on the Chevelle has me busy, besides work.


----------



## Z2V (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice score. It’s nice to be in the right place at the right time. 
You get the “YOU SUCK” award too!


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 25, 2018)

Z2V said:


> Nice score. It’s nice to be in the right place at the right time.
> You get the “YOU SUCK” award too!


yes you do.
That's awesome. So jealous, I have a project that my welder burns through too easily with. That would be great to dial down. I don't think you will find TIG difficult, there are so many videos. WeldMonger being a great source. I think the difficulty comes with Aluminum. So go steel, then learn AL.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok not WeldMonger, it's Jodi at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqq70AnPkj4-UApS_m_6mPw  unfortunately I could not edit my reply above. I seem to have misplaced my privs for that.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm envious but glad your able to get a great deal.


----------

